# هل الكتاب المقدس مناسب لجميع الاعمار



## كويس (28 فبراير 2011)

سلام لكـم

عنـدي سـؤال محيـرني وسـؤال بسيـط جـداً .

هـل الإنجـيل منـاسب للقراءه لكـل الفئـات العـمريه ؟ .

بمعنـي انـه هـل الأنجيـل للأطفـال والنسـاء والرجـال والجميـع  ؟؟

وشكـراً .


----------



## holiness (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*

نعم مناسب ..


----------



## الرب معنا (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*

*كويس كلمة سورية فأنت سوري أن لم أخطئ *

*نعم أخي الكريم الكتاب المقدس مناسب لجميع الاعمار وحتى الاطفال ولكن جميعنا يعلم كيف يفكر الطفل لذلك الاحبة وضعوا الكتاب المقدس للاطفال على شكل قصص مصورة لكي تدخل في عقول الاطفال *

*وأهلا بك في الموقع ونرحب في اي استفسار *


----------



## bob (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*

*اخ كويس 
هل انت شفت حاجة في الكتاب المقدس عثرة الفهم علي اي سن او اي شخص ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هاتها و اسال فيها و كل الاعضاء مستعدة للمساعدة 
و منور المنتدي*


----------



## كويس (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*



الرب معنا قال:


> *كويس كلمة سورية فأنت سوري أن لم أخطئ *
> 
> *نعم أخي الكريم الكتاب المقدس مناسب لجميع الاعمار وحتى الاطفال ولكن جميعنا يعلم كيف يفكر الطفل لذلك الاحبة وضعوا الكتاب المقدس للاطفال على شكل قصص مصورة لكي تدخل في عقول الاطفال *
> 
> *وأهلا بك في الموقع ونرحب في اي استفسار *




*
لا لا *..فانـا مصري أيضاً .

أولاً شكراً لك علي إجابتك علي سؤالي وترحيبـك بـي للإستفسارات .

ثانياً إجابتـك كانت انـه  مناسب لجميـع الأعمار وحتـي الاطفـال ولكننـي صرآحـه غير مقتنـع بتلك الإجابه تماماَ ، سامحني في الجزء القادم ولكـن ، ..
في الإنجيل بعض الكلمات التي لا تناسب الاطفال وبعض التشبيهات التي لا تناسب الاطفال حتي لو كانت ترمز لشئ أخر  فالمهم هنا هو الكلمه نفسها وانها لا تناسب الطفل بغض النظر عن اي تشبيـه آخر .

وسأعطيـك بعض الأمثلـه .

1- ورد في سفر حزقيال ( 16 : 6-9 ) بنسخة New International Version كلام على لسان الرب يخاطب فيه بلدة أورشليم , حيث يشبهها الرب بامرأة انتشلها من الضياع وتزوجها - - ولكنها خانت الرب وخانت الجميل وفجرت وأصبحت عاهرة وزانية  .. حيث ورد ما يلي:

" فمررت بك ورأيتك ملطخة بدمك , فقلت لك وأنت في دمك عيشي , لا تموتي ! وانمي كنبت الحقل , فنموت وكبرت وبلغت سن الزواج , فنهد ثدياك ونبت شعرك وأنت عريانة متعرية .
ومررت بك ثانية ورأيتك ناضجة للحب , فبسطت طرف ثوبي عليك وسترت عورتك وحلفت لك ودخلت معك في عهد , فصرت لي , فغسلتك بالماء ونقيتك من دمك ثم مسحتك بالزيت "

لآحـظ ما تـم تحيـديده باللـون الأحمـر ، فـهل هـذا مناسب للأطفال استاذي العزيز .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

2- ورد في سفر حزقيال ( 16 : 15-17 ) بنفس الطبعة كلام على لسان الرب أيضا يعاتب فيه أورشليم زوجته التي خانته ومارست الزنا مع تماثيل للذكور ( العادة السرية ) كما يلي:

" فاتكلت على جمالك وعلى اسمك فزنيت , وأغدقت فواحشك على كل عابر سبيل ومنحت جمالك , وأخذت من ثيابك فزينت لك معابد وزنيت فيها وهذا ما لا يجب أن يكون , وأخذت أدوات جمالك من ذهبي ومن فضتي التي أعطيتها لك , فصنعت لك تماثيل ذكور وزنيت بها "


لاحظ ما تم تحـديده بالأحمر 

3 -  ورد بسفر حزقيال ( 23 : 1-4 ) باللغة الإنجليزية لطبعة New International Version ما يلي:
" The word of the Lord came to me : Son of man : there were two women , daughters of the same mother . they became prostitutes in Egypt , engaging in prostitution from their youth . In that land their breasts were fondled and their virgin bosoms caressed " .

والترجمة العربية لها كما يلي :
" وقال لي الرب : يا ابن البشر , كانت امرأتان , ابنتا أم واحدة . وزنتا في صباهما في مصر . هناك دغدغوا ثدييهما وداعبوا نهود بكارتهما ".


استاذي الفاضل عنـدما نري في التلفزيون بعض البرامج التي تتحـدث عن العلاقه بين الزوجين نـجد مكتـوباً في البرنامج ، لمـن تعدي سـن الـ18 ،  فالكلام الذي  وضعته سابقاً في مشكرتي هـذه كلام خطيـر جـداً ولا يناسب الأطفال بأي شكل من الاشكال ، وكيف سيتم تصويره للأطفال في تلك القصص المصـوره .

وشكـراً لك مره اخري علي المتابعه .:flowers:


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*

كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر  تي 3: 16

يمكن شرحها من خلال التفسيرات المباشره لها او التبسيط لعقل الطفل ليفهم​


----------



## كويس (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*



ava_kirolos_son قال:


> كل الكتاب هو موحى به من الله ونافع للتعليم والتوبيخ للتقويم والتأديب الذي في البر  تي 3: 16
> 
> يمكن شرحها من خلال التفسيرات المباشره لها او التبسيط لعقل الطفل ليفهم​



شكـراً لـك علـي ردك استـاذي العـزيز .

انا لا أتحـدث عن الشـرح او عـن ما ترمـز إليه تلـك الالفاظ انا اتـحدث عن الالفاظ نفسهـا ، وأن تلـك الالفـاظ لآ تناسب الأطفال بأي شكـل من الأشكال وهـو ما ذكرتـه في المشاركه السابقه ، انني لا اتحـدث عن تفسير او شرح بل اتحـدث عن اللفظ نفسـه .

فهـل اللألفاظ السابقه تناسب الاطفال .؟


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*



كويس قال:


> شكـراً لـك علـي ردك استـاذي العـزيز .
> 
> انا لا أتحـدث عن الشـرح او عـن ما ترمـز إليه تلـك الالفاظ انا اتـحدث عن الالفاظ نفسهـا ، وأن تلـك الالفـاظ لآ تناسب الأطفال بأي شكـل من الأشكال وهـو ما ذكرتـه في المشاركه السابقه ، انني لا اتحـدث عن تفسير او شرح بل اتحـدث عن اللفظ نفسـه .
> 
> فهـل اللألفاظ السابقه تناسب الاطفال .؟



وهل في مجال الطب او القانون لا يستخدمون تلك الالفاظ هذا كله مع انها بكل تأكيد لاتحمل المعني الفظي او القبيح الذي يتخيله الانسان

انظر/ي اخي الله خلق الانسان علي صورته ومثاله والله ليس بقبيح او كائن ناقص ليجعل الانسان ناقص او ليه به عيب واحد ليجعل الانسان به عيوب

الانسان هو من يجعل الشئ ذو فائده عديم النفع والشئ الجميل يحول الي قبيح ولعل الانجيل لم يذكر هذا بل ذكره انظر/ي:-
​
واعضاء الجسد التي نحسب انها بلا كرامة نعطيها كرامة افضل.والاعضاء القبيحة فينا لها جمال افضل. 1 كو 12: 23

فان كان عضو واحد يتألم فجميع الاعضاء تتألم معه.وان كان عضو واحد يكرم فجميع الاعضاء تفرح معه.  كو 12: 26​


----------



## كويس (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*



ava_kirolos_son قال:


> وهل في مجال الطب او القانون لا يستخدمون تلك الالفاظ هذا كله مع انها بكل تأكيد لاتحمل المعني الفظي او القبيح الذي يتخيله الانسان
> 
> انظر/ي اخي الله خلق الانسان علي صورته ومثاله والله ليس بقبيح او كائن ناقص ليجعل الانسان ناقص او ليه به عيب واحد ليجعل الانسان به عيوب
> 
> ...



انت الآن توافقني في الرأي ..! 

اجل لا تستغرب فسأشرح لـك ، انت تقول انه في المجالات المختلفـه وفي الطـب وغيرهـا يستخدمـون تلـك الألفاظ " مع تحفظي علي ان الفاظ الطب وغيرها أهون من الفاظ الكتاب المقدس " وليس ذلـك موضوعنا

انا اوفقك الرأي انهم في وسائل الاعلام والطب وغيرها يستخـدمون تلـك الألفاظ والمصطلحـات ولكـن عندمـا يستخدمونهـا  ، يكون البرنامج التلفزيوني للكبار فقط ، وسأعطيـك مثالاً .

في أحـد حلقات " القاهره اليوم " الشهيره لعمرو اديب قدم حلقه عن الثقافه الجنسيه ، ولكن في اسفل الشاشه كتبت عباره " للكبار فقـط "
وهذا طبيعي لأنهم يتحـدثون عن الثقافه الجنسيه .

وانت قلت سابقاً ان الكثير يستخدمون تلك الألفاظ وانا احضرت لك مثال عمـلي ان من يستخدمها يقول للكبار فقـط .

إذاً فأنت الآن تقول ان الكتاب المقدس للكبار فقط ؟؟

والبالتالي فهـو ليس لكل البشر كما جاء في الردود السابقه بل هو في بعض الاحيان لفئـة الكبار .

وهذا ليس كلامي بل هو كلامك انت عندما قلت ان الكثير يستخدمون تلك الالفاظ وانا استغليت تلـك العباره وانتزعت منـك ما يثبت ان الكتاب المقدس في بعض الاحيان " للكبار فقط " ..!


----------



## كويس (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*



كويس قال:


> انت الآن توافقني في الرأي ..!
> 
> اجل لا تستغرب فسأشرح لـك ، انت تقول انه في المجالات المختلفـه وفي الطـب وغيرهـا يستخدمـون تلـك الألفاظ " مع تحفظي علي ان الفاظ الطب وغيرها أهون من الفاظ الكتاب المقدس " وليس ذلـك موضوعنا
> 
> ...



واريد ان اضيف ايضاً انه اي طبيب يشـرح الثقافه الجنسيه او تلـك الألفـاظ التي تقـول عنهـا اوتوماتيكياً لا يسمـح إلا للكبار بمتابعه ذلـك الحوار ، فأي اب يسمح لطفله بمتابعه الثقافه الجنسيه ؟؟؟


----------



## كويس (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*



كويس قال:


> واريد ان اضيف ايضاً انه اي طبيب يشـرح الثقافه الجنسيه او تلـك الألفـاظ التي تقـول عنهـا اوتوماتيكياً لا يسمـح إلا للكبار بمتابعه ذلـك الحوار ، فأي اب يسمح لطفله بمتابعه الثقافه الجنسيه ؟؟؟



وسأضيف شيئاً آخـر ، إن الالفاظ التي يستخدمها الاطباء او المحامـون أهون من الفاظ الكتاب المقدس فلا يوجد طبيب او محامي يقـول  "هناك دغدغوا ثدييهما وداعبوا نهود بكارتهما ".

بل لو قالها احد الاطباء او الاعلاميين لشطب من العمل الاعلامي تماماً


----------



## holiness (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*

ههه لا حول ولا قوة 
حالتك حالة اخي .. 
اولا : دليل على انك لا تعرف كتابنا المقدس من اساسه انك لم تفرق بين العهد الجديد و القديم . 
ثانيا : ان لم يفهمها الطفل سيسأل شخص اكبر منه و سيشرحها له . 

ثالثا : لا ادري ما هذه العقلية التي تفكر بها فالطفل المسيحي ليس بطفل مسلم حالم بالحور و الجنة الاسلامية .. و الشيء الذي لا تعرفه انه حتى الطفل المسيحي يعرف ان هذا كلام رمزي و نبؤات 



> والترجمة العربية لها كما يلي :
> " وقال لي الرب : يا ابن البشر , كانت امرأتان , ابنتا أم واحدة . وزنتا في صباهما في مصر . هناك دغدغوا ثدييهما وداعبوا نهود بكارتهما ".


 
الطفل المسيحي ذكي لانه لا يقتطع الايات لكي يفهم المعنى 
الاية التالية تقول 
[Q-BIBLE]4 وَاسْمُهُمَا: أُهُولَةُ الْكَبِيرَةُ، وَأُهُولِيبَةُ أُخْتُهَا. وَكَانَتَا لِي، وَوَلَدَتَا بَنِينَ وَبَنَاتٍ. وَاسْمَاهُمَا: السَّامِرَةُ «أُهُولَةُ»، وَأُورُشَلِيمُ «أُهُولِيبَةُ».[/Q-BIBLE]

و للبقية تكملة


----------



## كويس (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*



holiness قال:


> ههه لا حول ولا قوة
> حالتك حالة اخي ..
> اولا : دليل على انك لا تعرف كتابنا المقدس من اساسه انك لم تفرق بين العهد الجديد و القديم .
> ثانيا : ان لم يفهمها الطفل سيسأل شخص اكبر منه و سيشرحها له .
> ...




ايهـا الزميـل ، لأ ادري لماذا أخـذت الموضوع علي شكـل عداوه وبدأت تتعدي علي الاسلام رغـم انـه قسم  سؤال وجواب في المسيحيه .

ولا أعلم ايضاً ما هذا الرد الهزيل ضعيف ، انا متابع لهذا الموضوع فأنت هنا منذ ساعه تقريباً ولم تكتب إلا  أسطر قليله تـدل علي انـك لم تتابع الموضوع او لـم تفهمـه اصلاً .


قلت قبل ذلـك الحين انه لا يعنيني ماذا تعبر عن الالفاظ وانما تعنيني الالفاظ نفسها ، وتأتي وتشرح لي ما تعبر عنه الالفاظ ، واضح انك لم تتابع الموضوع .

فتلك الالفاظ لا تناسب الطفل اياً كان ما يقصـد منها او ما ترمي إليه فهذا ليس موضوعنا .

وسأكررها  لـك حتي  تفهـم ما أرمي إليه ، لآ يهمني ما تعبر عنه الالفاظ بل يهمني الالفاظ نفسهـا وانها لآ تناسب الطفل . وخادشه للحياء .

وانا اقول ان تلك الكلمات للكبار وغير مناسبه للطفل ، ليس من حيث الفهم ، بل من حيث الالفاظ .

من الواضح انك لم تتابع مشاركاتي السابقه لهذا جئت بهذا الرد الضعيف


----------



## كويس (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*

وسأعطيك مثالاً علي كلامي السابق ، هنـاك شخص خانني فأردت ان اعبر عنه بكلمات فقـلت :

ان هذا الانسان الذي خانني هو انسان ـــ وأنسان ـــ     واخذت تشتم فيه وتضع فيه تشبيهات كثيـره . جميل ؟

دلوقتـي حضرتـك هتيجي تتفـرج علي تعبيري عن الانسان الخائن ، 

هل هتقول الكلام ده قليل الادب وغير لائق وغير مناسب ؟
ولا هتقول انه يقصد انه يعبر عن الانسان الخائن لذلك كل من يشاهد تلك الالفاظ القبيحه سيفهمها من سياق الكلام . ؟؟؟

انا مطلبتش شرح ، انا قلت لحضرتك ان الالفاظ غير مناسبه للأطفـال لأنهـا تحتـوي علي كلمـات جنسيـه غير لائقه ولقـد ذكرت خصيصاً الأطفال ، فهي كلمات غير لائقه بغض النظر عن ما ترمي إليه وبغض النظر عن سياق الكلام وعن الشرح وعن فهم الآخرين لها .


----------



## The Antiochian (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*

*أهلا ً بك أخي الحبيب*
*1 - مكان الموضوع المناسب في قسم الشبهات ، وقد طرح مليون مرة من قبل ، حتى أنه مطروح حاليا ً ، كان يكفيك أن تبحث .*
*2 - لم أجد في حياتي ملحدا ً يعترض على ذلك ، وكل الاعتراضات تأتينا من عقول لطخها نظرة مشوهة للثقافة الجنسية ، من عقول تنتظر الحوريات والغلمان .*
*3 - كيف يستطيع المسلم أن يعترض على آيات كهذه وهناك أحاديث لرسول المسلمين يندى لها جبين الرجال ، ولا يمكن حتى مع أي نوع من الشرح أن تلقى على الأطفال أو على الإناث !!!!*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*



كويس قال:


> انت الآن توافقني في الرأي ..!
> 
> اجل لا تستغرب فسأشرح لـك ، انت تقول انه في المجالات المختلفـه وفي الطـب وغيرهـا يستخدمـون تلـك الألفاظ " مع تحفظي علي ان الفاظ الطب وغيرها أهون من الفاظ الكتاب المقدس " وليس ذلـك موضوعنا
> 
> ...



لا والف  لا  اوفق الرأي ابداااااا

هذا اولا وانا قلت الله خلق كل شئ حسن لا يوجد به عيب والانسان هو من جعلها عار وفساد للاخرين

هل اذا اصيب في العين او في اليد تقطعها او تتخلي عنها لا مستحيل وكذلك كل ما تتكلم 

اليس الله من خلق هذا ام هو خلق من شئ اخر غير الله والله لم يخلق شئ قبيح في اعين الانسان الشهواني الحيواني فقط هذا قبيح

وان اثق ان اتيت لك بتفسيرات سوف تكون عكس ما في خيالك المريض​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*




> سلام لكـم
> 
> عنـدي سـؤال محيـرني وسـؤال بسيـط جـداً .
> 
> ...


نعم مناسب لكل الاعمار ، من حيث السن 
ومن حيث الثقافة ( البسيط والمتعمق )



> ثانياً إجابتـك كانت انـه مناسب لجميـع الأعمار وحتـي الاطفـال ولكننـي صرآحـه غير مقتنـع بتلك الإجابه تماماَ ، سامحني في الجزء القادم ولكـن ، ..
> في الإنجيل بعض الكلمات التي لا تناسب الاطفال وبعض التشبيهات التي لا تناسب الاطفال حتي لو كانت ترمز لشئ أخر فالمهم هنا هو الكلمه نفسها وانها لا تناسب الطفل بغض النظر عن اي تشبيـه آخر .
> 
> وسأعطيـك بعض الأمثلـه .
> ...


ما المشكلة فى النص / هل انت خجلان من كلمة ثدى !!؟؟
الثدى هو جزء من جسم الانسان وهو جزء طاهر جدا خلقه الله الكلى الطهارة ،
ولكن يبدو ان الانسان النجس اخذ يفكر بالافكار النجسة وابتعد عن المغزى الذى اراد الله ان يعلنه فى كتابه .

شبه الله حبه لاسرائيل بالحبيب للحبيبة ، وهذا يدل على سمو العلاقة ، وابتعادها عن كونها علاقة عبودية وعبادة مجوفة .
بدأ الرب علاقته باسرائيل من ايام ابراهيم ابو الاباء ، اى لما اسرائيل كان كالطفلة الصغيرة ، 
اما الان وبعد الناموس والشريعة ، اصبحت ناضجة ، ومع ذلك تعرت واهانت حبيبها . ( العرى يعنى الزنى الروحى = عبادة الالهة الاخرى )

والان شوف تفسير من التفاسير ولاحظ دقة الفاظ الوحى الالهى
*



نهد ثدياك ونبت شعرك = فالتشبيه بعروس، والعروس لا تخطب إلا إذا نضجت وعلامة النضج للفتاة ثدياها، ألن تستعملها فى إرضاع أولادها. والكنيسة ترضع أولادها لينموا فى الإيمان. هذا القول يشير لأن المسيح أيضاً أتى فى ملء الزمان غل 4 : 4 بعد أن صار العالم ناضجاً مستعداً لذلك المجئ. واليهود كان لهم ثديان يرضعان منهما أولادهم وهى الناموس والأنبياء. والكنيسة لها أيضاً ثديان هما العهد القديم والعهد الجديد. عريانة وعارية = تكرار القول فيه إشارة 1) لأنها مولودة بالخطية فعريانة إشارة للخطية الأصلية. وعارية إشارة لخطاياها الحالية.

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *2) عريانة إشارة للخطية، فآدم لم يشعر أنه عريان إلا بعد أن أخطأ وعارية فيه إشارة للشعور بعدم الإحتياج للمسيح رؤ 3 : 17 *
> *3) عريانة إشارة لليهود بسبب تعديهم على الناموس وعارية إشارة للأمم لخطاياهم. *


هل رأيت سمو الوحى الالهى ، وسمو كلمة الله ودقتها المتناهية .

وهل رأيت نجاسة الفكر الذى يرفض كلمة ثدى / وكأنها منطقة نجسة !!؟؟


> 2- ورد في سفر حزقيال ( 16 : 15-17 ) بنفس الطبعة كلام على لسان الرب أيضا يعاتب فيه أورشليم زوجته التي خانته ومارست الزنا مع تماثيل للذكور ( العادة السرية ) كما يلي:
> 
> " فاتكلت على جمالك وعلى اسمك فزنيت , وأغدقت فواحشك على كل عابر سبيل ومنحت جمالك , وأخذت من ثيابك فزينت لك معابد وزنيت فيها وهذا ما لا يجب أن يكون , وأخذت أدوات جمالك من ذهبي ومن فضتي التي أعطيتها لك , فصنعت لك تماثيل ذكور وزنيت بها "


ما هذا الهبل يا عزيزى ، جبت منين العادة السرية !!؟؟ 
نصيحة : لما تيجى تسأل فى المسيحية ، ابقى سيب زبالتك برا وانت داخل 

يبدو انك لم تفهم النص ..
زنيت بها = عبدتيها
لو انت انسان فاهم وقارئ وباحث ، لعرفت ان لفظ الزنى يستخدم كثيرة للدلاله على عبادات الالهة الاخرى ، لان الله شبه العلاقة بينه وبين اسرائيل بالحبيب والحبيبة .
فى مليون دليل
خد واحد
*(Judg 2:17 [AraSVDV])*
وَلِقُضَاتِهِمْ أَيْضًا لَمْ يَسْمَعُوا، بَلْ زَنَوْا وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى وَسَجَدُوا لَهَا. حَادُوا سَرِيعًا عَنِ الطَّرِيقِ الَّتِي سَارَ بِهَا آبَاؤُهُمْ لِسَمْعِ وَصَايَا الرَّبِّ، لَمْ يَفْعَلُوا هكَذَا. ​
*وكل المفسرين تكلموا عن الزنى الروحى .*​

*قال جيل على سبيل المثال*
*and didst commit whoredom with them*: the images: that is, idolatry, which is spiritual adultery

*الزنا الروحى اى عبادةا الالهة الاخرى*

*ويزلى **Idolatry, spiritual adultery*


*شوفت ازاى نظرة المسيحى بتختلف عن نظرة المسلم .*
*بولس الرسول بيقول*
*(Titus 1:15 [AraSVDV])*
كُلُّ شَيْءٍ طَاهِرٌ لِلطَّاهِرِينَ، وَأَمَّا لِلنَّجِسِينَ وَغَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَلَيْسَ شَيْءٌ طَاهِرًا، بَلْ قَدْ تَنَجَّسَ ذِهْنُهُمْ أَيْضًا وَضَمِيرُهُمْ. ​ 
الايات اللى انت جبتها ، ترجع الى حوالى 550سنة قبل الميلاد ،​ 
وبالرغم من ان الاسلام اتى بعدها ب10 قرون تقريبا ، الا اننا وجدنا نجاسة لا مبرر لها ، دون اى معنى روحى ودون اى هدف ، سوى ان كاتبه انسان نجس وشهوانى​ 
مثلا ، عائشة ، كانت تفتخر بارب الرسول / هل تعرف معنى الارب ؟
يا ترى ما هو المعنى ، وما هو المستفاد ؟ وهل قرأت اختك تلك العبارة وهل تفهم معناها ؟​ 
الرسول قال ( اعضوه بهن ابيه ولا تكنوا ) ، يعنى اشتموا ذكر الاب ،، 
ما هذة القذارة ، 
ولكن للامانة ، فنحن نرى الاطفال المسلمين لا يستحون من تلك العبارت القذرة ويتفهون بها فى الشوارع ​ 
انت عندك باب كامل فى الاحاديث اسمه باب النكاح !!؟؟ ، ​ 

فوق ياابنى . 
ولا تتجنى على كلمة الله ، لان كلمة الله قوية وهى كالنار ، تطهر ، ولكنها تحرق اللى بيهاجمها .​​​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*




> انا مطلبتش شرح ، انا قلت لحضرتك ان الالفاظ غير مناسبه للأطفـال لأنهـا تحتـوي علي كلمـات جنسيـه غير لائقه ولقـد ذكرت خصيصاً الأطفال ، فهي كلمات غير لائقه بغض النظر عن ما ترمي إليه وبغض النظر عن سياق الكلام وعن الشرح وعن فهم الآخرين لها .


طب تخيل فى طفل ادامنا

انا قلتله ، 
1-ان امة اسرائيل كالانسانة الناضجة ثم زنت وتعرت وراء الهة اخرى / فعاقبها الله (الذى احبها )على خيانتها.


2- ان الرسول بيقول ( اعضوه بهن ابيه ولا تكنوا ) ، يعنى اشتموا ذكر الاب ،، 
وان عائشة ، كانت تفتخر بارب الرسول /


الطفل هيقول مين كلامه معقول ، ومين كلامه قذر ومصدره شيطانى !!؟؟

تعرف تجاوب ؟

مع العلم ، ان كل النصوص الى انت بتتسند عليها والتى تجوى كلمة ثدى او عرى ، كلها تشبيهية لتشبيه امة ابتعدت عن الهها ، بينما نصوصك هى امر باطلاق الالفاظ الوسخة + وساخة فى جمل خبرية ، مثل عيشة التى تفتخر بذكر جوزها .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*

لا يمكن أن يتساوى الفهم ، لأى شيئ فى الوجود كله ، عند كل الناس وفى كل أعمارهم

يوجد شيئ إسمه النمو فى المعرفة والفهم


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*




كويس قال:


> *
> *
> 
> " فمررت بك ورأيتك ملطخة بدمك , فقلت لك وأنت في دمك عيشي , لا تموتي ! وانمي كنبت الحقل , فنموت وكبرت وبلغت سن الزواج , فنهد ثدياك ونبت شعرك وأنت عريانة متعرية .
> ...



*يا حبيبي المشكلة في فهمك انت 
عقليتك الملوثة بالحوريات والغلمان هي التي تجعل لك من كلمة " ثدي " كلمة لا تجوز ولا تقال !
مالها كلمة ثدي ؟
ثدي = صدر 
جزء من جسم الإنسان خلقه الله
ما هو الغير مناسب لا أفهم !

إذهب ونقي عقلك من الحور والغلمان وأجسادهم أولا
ومن ثم تستطيع أن تسأل .

*​


----------



## The Antiochian (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*

*شكرا ً جزيلا ً لمن قيمني في هذا الموضوع ،، وأتمنى أن يخبرني بنفسه*


----------



## Rosetta (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*

*اخي كويس 

المشكلة التي تتحدث عنها هي مشكلة مصدرها انت و عقلك و فهمك 
بربك انسان مسلم عقله تلوث بهذه المفردات التي استخدمت على انها الفاظ جنسية بحتة و قرأ احاديث رسوله التي يخجل منها الرجل نفسه كيف سيفهم هذه المفردات لو وضعت في سياق أخر على انها شيء رمزي وتشبيهي !!

اخي الغالي العتب ليس على النصوص المقدسة بل العتب على الفكر الملوث ...

سلام و نعمة​*


----------



## Critic (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*

*الاخ العزيز كويس*
*بالتأكيد هناك امور لن يفهمها الطفل و ليس العيب فى الكتاب المقدس ابدا*
*الكتاب المقدس لا يخاطب الاطفال فقط بل يخاطب البشرية و لفهمه الكامل يحتاج لنضج فكرى*

*فعندما يقول الكتاب : لا تزنى*
*و يسألك الطفل : ما معنى الزنى ؟ و تجد الطفل لا يفهم ما هو الزنى*
*هل هذا عيب فى الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟؟*
*لا*
*فكره الطفول لم ينضج بعد ليفهم كل الامور و بشكل ناضج و فهم كامل*

*الكتاب المقدس يرد على تلك النقطة بكلام بسيط على لسان بولس الرسول :*

*كورنثوس الاولى اصحاح 13 :*
*لَمَّا كُنْتُ طِفْلاً كَطِفْل كُنْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ، وَكَطِفْل كُنْتُ أَفْطَنُ، وَكَطِفْل كُنْتُ أَفْتَكِرُ. وَلكِنْ لَمَّا صِرْتُ رَجُلاً أَبْطَلْتُ مَا لِلطِّفْلِ.*


----------



## كويس (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*



The Antiochian قال:


> *أهلا ً بك أخي الحبيب*
> *1 - مكان الموضوع المناسب في قسم الشبهات ، وقد طرح مليون مرة من قبل ، حتى أنه مطروح حاليا ً ، كان يكفيك أن تبحث .*
> *2 - لم أجد في حياتي ملحدا ً يعترض على ذلك ، وكل الاعتراضات تأتينا من عقول لطخها نظرة مشوهة للثقافة الجنسية ، من عقول تنتظر الحوريات والغلمان .*
> *3 - كيف يستطيع المسلم أن يعترض على آيات كهذه وهناك أحاديث لرسول المسلمين يندى لها جبين الرجال ، ولا يمكن حتى مع أي نوع من الشرح أن تلقى على الأطفال أو على الإناث !!!!*


كيـف طـرح من قبـل وانـت الآن تضـع لـي رداً اضعف من الردود السابقه ، وها انت تنتقـد الدين الإسلامي الآن ولا ادري ما شأن الدين الإسلامي في موضوعنا إذا كان سؤالي في المسيحيات اصلاً .

لآ اعلم ما تلـك العقول التي بهـا نظـره مشـوهه فكـما ذكـرت سابقاً في البـرامج التلفزيونيـه او وسائل الإعلام لا تذكـر تلـك الألفاظ ، بل تذكـر ألفاظ اهـون منهـا وإن ذكرت فالبرنـامج للكبار فقـط وطرحت مثالاً ولكـنـك جعلت ذلك البرنامج طي النسيان ، وإتهمت عقليتي انا كإنسان بأنها تختلف عن باقي العقليات ، ولكنـك نسيت انني وضعت عقليه أخري وفكـر أخر في مشاركه سابقه وهي في مقدم برنامج تلفزيوني .

والآن انت تشـتت وتبتعـد تماماً عن الحـوار وتهـاجم الإسلام والأحاديث ، ولـم اري لـك رداً علي الألفاظ ولم أري توضيحاً للفهم الخاطئ الذي في عقلي ..! ، فأين الدليل ان عقلي يفهـم فهماً خاطئاً  .؟؟


----------



## كويس (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*



!ابن الملك! قال:


> نعم مناسب لكل الاعمار ، من حيث السن
> ومن حيث الثقافة ( البسيط والمتعمق )
> 
> 
> ...




ايها الغالي والعـزيز لآ تنتقـي من الكـلام مآ يعجبـك بـل رد علي الكـلام كلـه ، ويبـدو انـك لـم تفهم موضوعي ، لأنني قلت انني اقصـد الالفاظ بغض النظر عن اي شئ تعبر عنه الالفاظ فالالفاظ المستخـدمـه في التشبيـه غير لآئقه ، وانت أخترت لفظين فقـط ، ثـدي وزنيـت بقا ،  ولكـن من الاولي عليك ان تختار الجمله كامله التي طرحتهـا بدلاً من ان تنتقي من الجملـه ما يروقـك وتترك الباقي .

هـل تستحـي ان تأخـذ الجملـه كامله وتشرحها لنا ؟؟ ، مشاركتي الثانيه واضحـه وواضح فيها الجمـله كآملـه ولكنـك لم تنتقي إلا لفظين فقـط وتركـت الباقي ، ارجـو وضـع رد قـوي علي الآيات كآملـه بدون إنتقاء .


----------



## The Antiochian (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*

*تطرقت لذلك مضطراً كوني لم أر في حياتي ملحداً يعترض على ذلك !!!!*
*هذا يعني أن المشكلة ليست في نصوص يؤمن بها المسيحيون واليهود ولا يعترض عليها إلا المسلمون .*

*ومن جهة أخرى أرشدتك أين تجد الرد نظراً لأن الطرح تكرر كثيراً ولسنا مضطرين للإعادة ، بل إنك قد تجد مواضيعاً أغنى بكثير .*

*لكن الموضوع في الأساس بحاجة لتطوير مجتمع من ناحية الثقافة الجنسية الإيمانية وحينها لن يعترض أحداً حتى لو تطرق الموضوع للجنس علماً أن النصوص لا تتطرق لمواضيع جنسية ، وإنما تستخدم ترميزاً*


----------



## كويس (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*



!ابن الملك! قال:


> طب تخيل فى طفل ادامنا
> 
> انا قلتله ،
> 1-ان امة اسرائيل كالانسانة الناضجة ثم زنت وتعرت وراء الهة اخرى / فعاقبها الله (الذى احبها )على خيانتها.
> ...




سبحـانك ربـي ، هيشرحلي النـص ، يا زميـل انا قلت لآ يهمني محتـوي النص ولا ما يعبر عنه انا يهمنـي الألفـاظ نفسها اطـرح النصوص التي طرحتهآ كاملـة وناقشني فيها ولكـن تشرحهـا لي ، فأنا لآ اريد الشرح انا اريد تعليقك علي الالفـاظ .

انا قصـدت انها غيـر مناسبه للطفـل من حيـث الألفـاظ ، وليست من حيـث الفهـم .
وهذا ما وضحتـه في اكثـر من مشاركـه .


والآن انت تكتـب حـديثاً نبوياً ، أليس هذا تشتيتاً يا زميل ؟ ، ولو كنا نتحدث في الاسلاميات ووضعت شيئاً عن المسيحيه لقيل لي إبتعـد عن التشتيت يا كويس ، فلماذا تشتت ، وانت أعلـم مني بأمور المنتـدي ، واتمني الا اشاهد هذا الاسلوب ، الذي مثله مثل الانسان الذي لا يدافع عن نفسه بل يهآجـم غيـره .


----------



## كويس (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*



Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *يا حبيبي المشكلة في فهمك انت
> عقليتك الملوثة بالحوريات والغلمان هي التي تجعل لك من كلمة " ثدي " كلمة لا تجوز ولا تقال !
> مالها كلمة ثدي ؟
> ثدي = صدر
> ...


بـردو بتقتـص جـزءاً من الأيآت ، يا أستاذي هآت الآيه كلهـا وشـوف  ، لا تقتص كلمـه وتقـول لي ما الغريب فيها ، اعطني النص كلـه .

عقلـي وللـه الحمـد أعملـه جيداً واعلم قدراتـه ، ولا تتكـلم بهذا الأسلوب فهذا لا يناسب رجلاً بقـدرك :love34:


----------



## The Antiochian (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*

*وبما أنني خلصت ُ إلى أن المشكلة تكمن في النظرة الخاطئة لكل مفردة قد ترتبط بالجنس ولو بصورة ضعيفة كنمو الثدي وغير ذلك ، وتصبح فظيعة لا تجوز قراءتها على الأطفال والنساء ، أدعوك لحذف حديث "أنكتها" ، وحديث "أعضوه بهن أبيه" مع شرحه الذي أخجل أنا الذكر وعمري 19 من طرحه ، أو قراءتهما على الإناث والأطفال ، وذلك من منطلق الحياد .*

*أما لو الموضوع عليه احتجاج من مختلف الفئات لما تطرقت ُ للإسلام أساسا ً لأن المسيحية أقوى من أن تحتاج لهدم غيرها ، ولكن الموضوع في الأساس مهاجمة المسيحية من أساس إسلامي ، لذلك توجب علي التطرق للإسلام بعد أن تطرق الأخوة والمواضيع السابقة الكثيرة لكل شاردة أو واردة قد تتعلق بالموضوع .*

*الرب يباركك وينور دربك أخي الحبيب*


----------



## كويس (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*



The Antiochian قال:


> *تطرقت لذلك مضطراً كوني لم أر في حياتي ملحداً يعترض على ذلك !!!!*
> *هذا يعني أن المشكلة ليست في نصوص يؤمن بها المسيحيون واليهود ولا يعترض عليها إلا المسلمون .*
> 
> *ومن جهة أخرى أرشدتك أين تجد الرد نظراً لأن الطرح تكرر كثيراً ولسنا مضطرين للإعادة ، بل إنك قد تجد مواضيعاً أغنى بكثير .*
> ...



يا غالي انـت لا تفهمنـي مطلقاً ، فكيف نطـور مجتمعاً لنجعلـه يقبل بتلـك الألفاظ ؟ ، فهل تقبـل علي اختـك مثلاً ان يقـول لها زوجهـا امامك ،دغدغتـي ثدييـك .. إلـخ

ولا أعلم ما تلـك الثقافه الجنسيه الإيمانيه ، هل ضاقت الأرض علي كلمـات العالم وامثلتهـم ، ليتم استخدام الفاظاً وتشبيهات جنسيه بدلاً من تشبيهات محترمـه .

وهـل تظـن ان تلـك الكلمات والتشبيهات مناسبه لمجتمعنا تماماً ؟

ويقول الزوج لزوجته في الشارع علي الملأ ادغدغ ثديكـي ، وصعني تماثيل ذكـور وزنيتي بها .

بالرغم من انني ضـد الالحـاد ولكـن ، الإلحـاد لـم يعترض علي هـذه فقـط ، بل إعترض علي الشذوذ الجنسي في الكتاب المقدس ، أي ان الالحـاد له بصماته في الاعتراض علي نصوص مشابهه لهـذه ايضاً .


​


----------



## كويس (28 فبراير 2011)

*رد: سـؤال محيـرني*



The Antiochian قال:


> *وبما أنني خلصت ُ إلى أن المشكلة تكمن في النظرة الخاطئة لكل مفردة قد ترتبط بالجنس ولو بصورة ضعيفة كنمو الثدي وغير ذلك ، وتصبح فظيعة لا تجوز قراءتها على الأطفال والنساء ، أدعوك لحذف حديث "أنكتها" ، وحديث "أعضوه بهن أبيه" مع شرحه الذي أخجل أنا الذكر وعمري 19 من طرحه ، أو قراءتهما على الإناث والأطفال ، وذلك من منطلق الحياد .*
> 
> *أما لو الموضوع عليه احتجاج من مختلف الفئات لما تطرقت ُ للإسلام أساسا ً لأن المسيحية أقوى من أن تحتاج لهدم غيرها ، ولكن الموضوع في الأساس مهاجمة المسيحية من أساس إسلامي ، لذلك توجب علي التطرق للإسلام بعد أن تطرق الأخوة والمواضيع السابقة الكثيرة لكل شاردة أو واردة قد تتعلق بالموضوع .*
> 
> *الرب يباركك وينور دربك أخي الحبيب*




ومن قـال ان ذلـك الموضوع هجـوم انني لآ اهاجـم ولا اعتـرض ، بـل اطـرح سؤالاً هـل تلـك النصوص مناسبه للأطفال ؟؟

ولآ أدري عن اي هجـوم إسلامي تتحـدث عنـه ، وهل في كل موضوع يطرحه مسلم للأستفسار تنتقد الاسلام بهذا الشكل ؟ ، موضوعنا عن المسيحيه فما دخل الاسلام بالأمر ولماذا تتطرق إلي الاسلام انا أريد جواباً علي سؤالي ولا اريد أي تطرق للإسلام فهذا اعتبـره تشتيت ، 

وانت الآن ايضاً تهاجم الإسلام وتتحدث عنه بغرض الهجـوم فقـط وليس بغرض ان تفهمنـي ما أخطأت في فهمـه ، فإذا كان هدفك هو إفادتي لكنت شرحت بدون التطرق للإسلاميات ، ولكن لآ اعلم هل هذه عادة ام ماذا ؟؟


وانت الآن تطالب بتصحيح نـظره المجتمـع للجنس ولآ أدري كيف تريد الرجل يقول لزوجته او خطيبتـه ادغدغ ثدييكي ويتقبلها الناس بصوره طبيعيه وبدون أدني إعتراض .


----------



## My Rock (28 فبراير 2011)

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية


----------



## The Antiochian (28 فبراير 2011)

> وانت الآن تطالب بتصحيح نـظره المجتمـع للجنس ولآ أدري كيف تريد الرجل يقول لزوجته او خطيبتـه ادغدغ ثدييكي ويتقبلها الناس بصوره طبيعيه وبدون أدني إعتراض .


*من يوم ما سمعت بالحورية الكاعبة أصبحت النظرة هكذا*
*هل هذا ما قلته أنا ؟؟؟*
*المقطع أساسا ً يتحدث عن المدينتين ، وقلت أنه ترميزي ، ولكن لو في ثقافة جنسية لكان حتى تطرقه للجنس فعلا ً ليس أمرا ً خاطئا ً .*

*الرب ينور دربك ،، مللت من الموضوع نفسه*


----------



## My Rock (28 فبراير 2011)

الأخ العزيز كويس،
المنطق الذي تستعمله في محاججتك ليس صحيح، فأنت تشترط ان يكون الكتاب مناسباً لكل الأعمار لكي يكون إلهياً و هذا فكر غير صحيح.
فكرة أن يكون كتاب ما مناسب لكل الأعمار فكر غريب، فهل يوجد دستور مناسب لكل الأعمار؟ هل كل ما في عالمنا مفهوم للصغير و الكبير؟ للقاصر و الراشد؟ للطفل و البالغ؟
طبعاً لا، فكر الإنسان و فهمه يختلف بإختلاف عمره و الكتاب المقدس موجه لكل الفئات العمرية بأجزائه و ليس بجملته، فليس من المنطقي ان نُكلم الطفل عن الشهوة و عن الجنس و ليس من المنطقي ان نعضه في الخمر و السكر و هكذا يستمر الموضوع.
فنعم الكتاب المقدس يحتوي على مادة مفيدة لكل فئات العمر، لكنه بجملته مقدم لشعب و ليس لأفراد بمختلف اعمارهم.

الموضوع هذا تكرر كثيراً يا اخي (فلا شئ جديد من حضرتك)، فرجاءاً إستعمل خاصية البحث و ابحث بالردود التي قدمناها فلا داي ان نكرر ما ذكرناه في عشرات المواضيع.


----------



## Huda Hassan (28 فبراير 2011)

استاذ ماي روك هل يمنع الرد في هذا الموضوع ام ماذا لانه لثالث مرة يتم حذف مشاركتي؟؟؟


----------



## كويس (28 فبراير 2011)

*حُرر بسبب تزوير الكلام
*


----------



## My Rock (28 فبراير 2011)

الأخ كويس، اترك الكذب و تزوير الكلام و رمي الكلام في فم هذا و ذلك.
كلامي يتطابق بصورة دقيقة مع ما ذكره الأحبة و لا يحتاج سوى عقل متفتح ليقرأ و يعي.

انبهك للمرة الثانية ان الموضوع هذا خضنا به كثيراً و هناك العديد من المواضيع التي تناقشه، فيا حبذا لو بحثت و قرأت و من ثم رجعت لتطرح اي شئ جديد عندك.


----------



## كويس (28 فبراير 2011)

*حرر بواسطة الإدارة بسبب الخروج عن الموضوع.
*


----------



## Rosetta (28 فبراير 2011)

*قلنا للاخ الفاضل كويس انه المشكلة في فكره الملوث و ليس في النصوص المقدسة !
ماذا تريد اكثر من ذلك ؟؟! ​*


----------



## My Rock (28 فبراير 2011)

الأخ كويس، هذا التنبيه الأخير لك. ابقى في حدود الموضوع و كفى خروج و تزوير لكلام هذا و ذلك، فأصبحت ردودك لا تزيد عن ردك هذا يعارض رد فلان و رد فلان يعارض ردك هذا.


----------



## كويس (28 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الأخ كويس، اترك الكذب و تزوير الكلام و رمي الكلام في فم هذا و ذلك.
> كلامي يتطابق بصورة دقيقة مع ما ذكره الأحبة و لا يحتاج سوى عقل متفتح ليقرأ و يعي.
> 
> انبهك للمرة الثانية ان الموضوع هذا خضنا به كثيراً و هناك العديد من المواضيع التي تناقشه، فيا حبذا لو بحثت و قرأت و من ثم رجعت لتطرح اي شئ جديد عندك.



انا لا اعلم ماهي مشكلتـك ، فأنا قرات كلام الأعضاء السابقين الذين قالوا نعم مناسب ، ولم يذكر لهم احداً انه يناسب جزءياً لا كلياً بل ذكر انه مناسب ، التناسب الطبيعي وليس الجزأي وغيره .

وانت اتيت وقلت يناسب تناسباً جزءياً ولا يجوز تحديث الأطفال عن الشهـوه وغيرها ،  فسبقـك احد الاعضاء المباركين وقال ان تلك الآيه يفهمها الأطفال ويفهمون انها ترمز لشئ آخر ، فانت تناقضه وهو يناقضك ، ولا تثبتـون علي موقف .

وقلت ايضاً ان اللفظ الجنسي يرمز لبلد اخري وليس يتحدث عن الجنس بفهمومه الذي لا يجوز تحديث الأطفال عنـه ، بل إذا احب الطفل ان يقرأ تاريخ البلد فلابد من ان يمر عليه اللفظ الجنسي ذلـك


----------



## كويس (28 فبراير 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الأخ كويس، هذا التنبيه الأخير لك. ابقى في حدود الموضوع و كفى خروج و تزوير لكلام هذا و ذلك، فأصبحت ردودك لا تزيد عن ردك هذا يعارض رد فلان و رد فلان يعارض ردك هذا.




لو كنت انا مزو بإقتبس مشاركتي ووضح ولا تحذفها ، فكونـك تحذفهـا فهـذا دليل انك لا تملـك تعليقاً ، فإن كان لديك دليل اني مزور فمشاركتي امامك اقتبسها ورد عليها كاملـه:spor2:


----------



## My Rock (28 فبراير 2011)

و تاليها معك؟


----------



## كويس (28 فبراير 2011)

*حرر بواسطة الإدارة بسبب التعدي على قدسية الكتاب المقدس
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 فبراير 2011)

الأستاذ روك ، أرى ان الأخ مراوغ ، وهذا النوع لا يبحث عن الفهم ولكني أريد أن افهمه ولكن بطريقته هو ، فلو كان لك نية في ترك الموضوع مفتوح فأعطني السماح لأتكلم فيه للنهاية ،فالأسلوب الذي يتبع الأخ هزيل وضعيف منطقاً بل اوهن فرجاء لو ستترك الموضوع مفتوحا فأعطني إشارة البدء و استمتع ...


صبرا يا " كويس " فالقادم ليس " كويس " فإنتظر رأي " الريّس " ..


----------



## My Rock (28 فبراير 2011)

أهم شئ في الحوار هو الإحترام المتبادل، فحوارنا قائم مادمت مؤدب. لكن ان تأتي و تفرض علي كلاماتك القبيحة عن نصوص الكتاب المقدس، فهذا غير مقبول و لست مجبور على ان اتحاور مع أشخاص بهذا المستوى المتدني من الفكر و اللفظ.
حوارنا ينتهي معك، لكن ننصحك ان تراجع نفسك و ان تراجع الفاظك و طريقة حوارك مع الغير.
ربنا يهديك


----------

